# Sleeping in nesting boxes



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

My chickens all sleep in the nest boxes at night. I didn't know they were not supposed to do this. I assumed they are warmer that way. They roost plenty on all the things I have for them during the day, but at night they settle in (sometimes four in a box - I have three boxes - six chickens). Is this a bad idea? 

They are 26 weeks and also not laying currently. I live in Oregon and the nights are getting longer and temps dropping.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

They will learn to roost at night, that's where and how they sleep. Sleeping in the nest boxes makes for a messy nest come morning, and if they start laying eggs in poop then you get poopy eggs, the nests should stay as clean as possible. Try blocking the nests at night and they will figure out they should fly up to roost each night and lay eggs in nests during the day. I don't know what your coop or hen house/run looks like, but blocking the nests at night and opening them each morning is my advice.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We have to put up a bar at night to keep them out now. They have plenty of roosting areas but they kept huddling together.


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure if the last message got to you. My main question is if they sleep in the nest boxes will they still lay eggs in them? If the only reason is poop the restrict them from sleeping in them, then I am fine. They only sleep in one of the four anyway. So the rest are clean and unused. Just not sure why I would have to keep them out if they want to cuddle together? Reasons?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Disease is the main reason, respiratory problems from ammonia smell from standing, setting, laying, and yes even "cuddling" in their waste. Roosts allow poop to fall to the ground, and provide ventilation so they don't breathe in bad stuff all night, chickens are really prone to respiratory infection, as well as eye problems from ammonia. And they are still young so "cuddling" is what they are used to, but like all other things in life there comes a time for them to grow up. They can still get close on the roosts to help stay warm, just in a box for 8-10 hours isn't healthy for them. I currently have 22 pullets the same age and they have been roosting on their own at night and they know no difference now. When they start laying I'll have over 50 hens producing eggs, I sell eggs and that's the first thing I think of, keeping eggs as clean as possible, and if the birds arent healthy they won't lay. Hope you can convert them to the roost. Good luck


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

You are obviously very knowledgeable and I am sure you have good intentions on sharing that knowledge. I would suggest though, that you work a bit on your presentation. I am very new to this and I appreciate your help but you come off pretty demeaning. Even though nest boxes might not be a great place to roost, a soap box isn't the best place to stand.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmmmm... I don't know what was demeaning, just trying to help you and your chickens. Sorry if you took something the wrong way. You ask a question you get an answer, that's usually how it works. I'm not all fluffy sweet and cuddly I just state the facts that I have learned first hand. Again good luck !


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Knowing why something is done makes me more likely to understand it, remember it, and follow it. Knowing how much experience a poster is nice too. I have never even held a chicken - that makes any suggestions I might have less trustworthy than from someone with years of experience. 

If giving too much detail and providing credentials is demeaning, please stay on your soapbox!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

BigECart said:


> Knowing why something is done makes me more likely to understand it, remember it, and follow it. Knowing how much experience a poster is nice too. I have never even held a chicken - that makes any suggestions I might have less trustworthy than from someone with years of experience.
> 
> If giving too much detail and providing credentials is demeaning, please stay on your soapbox!


Thanks BigECart !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

But it doesn't make you any less valuable to this community, BigE.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ttt..........


----------



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

*Training Pullets to Roost?*

My 6 Girls are 19 weeks old and still sleep in their nest boxes. They free range right up until its almost too dark to find their way into the coop, how could I block up the nest boxes when they cant see them on their way back in?

Any tips are welcome thanks folks


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

We have dog wire squares we put in front on the nestboxes on the inside nest openings. We put them up before dark. We also have 2 nestboxes hung on the outside of the house that the "late layers" can lay in if they need a nest after we block the other nests that open from the inside. The chickens got into the house and fussed a little at first but soon settled on the roosts. We have plenty of room for them to roost with 3 levels. Hope this helps.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Great advice cogburn  didnt think it came accross as demeaning,just solid answer to question

I only have 6 hens but their health is most important thing and natural for them to roost,my first three took to perches quite well but my new girls went for the nestbox, i think mainly because they stayed out in the garden until it becomes too dark to find the perch as they let the older hens in first.

I had to move them out and put them on perch for a week and now they are happy,i tried blocking but found they had layed on the floor even before 6.30am and got broken eggs.

After a couple of weeks they are in a routine and look happy on perches


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Stu-hen you and Cog can just keep patting each other on the back.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

<:-0. ........


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh no she didn't !!! Lol. ;^)


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

*location of roost bar*

You might also look at the height of the roost bar in relation to the nest box. Most birds will want to be as high as possible. Is your roost bar lower then the nest box?

We really cut down on the feather pulling, pushing and upset birds at sundown by having a level roost bar. There are 24 birds all at the same height - the pecking order issue and birds pooping on each other is much less stress on the flock.

We tried deep litter using straw. We lost a bird to E.Coli! The straw did not absorb as well as a the flake shavings. The ammonia was not something we could smell but it was the root cause for losing a bird. Switched back to pine shavings and things seem to be back in order - waste collection wise.

So to your point on birds sharing a single nest box - the volume of poop and waste they are sleeping in will kill them. Is that to blunt for you?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

To discuss ...

to consider or examine by comment, etc.; talk over or write about, especially to explore solutions ...

We all look at the world in a different view ... It wouuld be nice if we could keep the "nasty" remarks to ones self ... thanks...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nasty? Haven't thought anything here has been nasty.. Yet. Trying to help


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I also have the same problem of my birds sleeping in the nest box. I have two boxes and four birds. My coops roost are the same level of the boxes. I blocked it off for several weeks then opened it back up, but they went right back. They are 18 weeks. I will block them off again I guess. I wasn't aware of all the problems that can happen with then sleeping in the boxes. I really appreciate the info in here and also appreciate people getting to the point (of which I don't seem to be doing in this post). 
What other suggestions do you all have? I have even tried moving them at night, but with the set up I have it is very difficult. I plan to build a larger, walk in coop in the spring. 
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lorindaeb - Must be comfy nest boxes!  I had to try the perch at different heights to figure out what my girls preferred. Used cheap sawhorses that you build yourself with brackets. Kept the brackets quick to disassemble so I could use shorter or taller 2x4's. I only have one long perch that is permanent now and a short one still on the sawhorse (Lilah prefers her "own" space.). Took a bit for me to figure out what height my girls were happy with so they'd roost. Chickens sure are stubborn aren't they.  Good luck.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Lorindaeb - Must be comfy nest boxes!  I had to try the perch at different heights to figure out what my girls preferred. Used cheap sawhorses that you build yourself with brackets. Kept the brackets quick to disassemble so I could use shorter or taller 2x4's. I only have one long perch that is permanent now and a short one still on the sawhorse (Lilah prefers her "own" space.). Took a bit for me to figure out what height my girls were happy with so they'd roost. Chickens sure are stubborn aren't they.  Good luck.


My coop is pretty small. I somehow managed (hopefully that is) to wedge the existing perchs at two different levels within the coop, then, as best as I could, put nails under them so hopefully they won't slip under the weight of the birds. Guess I will know more in a couple days when they start to sleep on them. I also blocked off the nest boxes....again! Hopefully this will help. I will just keep the boxes blocked off until I find an egg, then I will open them back up. I have a golf ball in each of the nests as well, thinking that may give them an idea that this wasn't a place to sleep....they just moved them out of the boxes, so that wasn't effective. Maybe when they start to lay, they will understand better.

Thanks! 
Lorinda


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds perfect! The banty I took in a few weeks ago - her place to sleep she thought anyway - was perched on the feed bucket!  I made her a space all her own so after a few days of blocking the bucket off and putting her where I wanted her, she got the idea. She still on occasion will try for somewhere else that I don't want her, so I just set her back where I do want her. I'll put her with the others too but then she goes back to her "special" perch.  I've made a few adjustments to her space since this pic. Crate set the long way up etc. Nothing like having to make special accommodations hey.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> To discuss ...
> 
> to consider or examine by comment, etc.; talk over or write about, especially to explore solutions ...
> 
> We all look at the world in a different view ... It wouuld be nice if we could keep the "nasty" remarks to ones self ... thanks...


Explain "nasty"... Or I'm sorry, let's "discuss" this please.. Were you referring to me? Or to the person who asked a question and got a reply and didn't like the advice she got?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

There are a few reasons why birds stay in nest boxes. The main ones being age, warmth and protection. Nest mates will bond for life and some will always want to be together, even in nest boxes. Warmth means that a coop may have drafts that the chickens are avoiding by being in a closed space. Check for drafty spots and be sure to plug them. Heat lamps may be needed at night if the temperature drops more than ten degrees to maintain coop warmth. One aggressive bird can intimidate the others so much that they hide in the boxes to get peace. If I have birds messing up the nest boxes, these are my first check points. Nest boxes need to stay as clean as possible to avoid parasite, bacterial and staining issues. Remember those eggs will come into your house! 

On a side issue, back reading the comments, perhaps we should all remember to listen thoughtfully, respond politely and be eggcellent to each other. No need to be otherwise. Stay happy!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Explain "nasty"... Or I'm sorry, let's "discuss" this please.. Were you referring to me? Or to the person who asked a question and got a reply and didn't like the advice she got?


after reading all posts i don't see anything wrong with the answers that were given to the Op. not looking to stir the pot but i would rather be a little blunt & deliver the needed infomation than have someones hens start falling over dead : (
maybe we can all have a group hug now?


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

piglett said:


> maybe we can all have a group hug now?


.

X


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> dde1d.
> 
> X


That's was actually supposed to be a smiley face... 

X


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> That's was actually supposed to be a smiley face...
> 
> X


if they keep fighting i may have to call in a superhero!!!


----------

